# Pumpkins of the Apocalypse!



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

For my local "Second Friday" art walk, this month's theme is "Post Apocalypse". I am sure to see a ton of steampunk and zombie costumes.

Being as Halloween is so near, I am bringing Steampunkins and zombified pumpkins.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are totally cool and so are your punkin holders!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the juxtaposition of steampunk pumpkins with Hello Kitty

Nice job on the jackos. Are the two charming assistants your kids?


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

SteamPumkins! Never seen that before... Awesome!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those are cool..great idea and work


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The steamPumpkins are really cool.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice work Jim! Oh the pumpkins turned out great too!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Those are fantastic! Creative minds and growing skilled hands is a great thing!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice looking pumpkins! Look at the smiles on those kids' faces!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Hairazor said:


> Those are totally cool and so are your punkin holders!!





RoxyBlue said:


> I love the juxtaposition of steampunk pumpkins with Hello Kitty
> Nice job on the jackos. Are the two charming assistants your kids?





The Halloween Lady said:


> Nice work Jim! Oh the pumpkins turned out great too!





Copchick said:


> Nice looking pumpkins! Look at the smiles on those kids' faces!


Thanks, everyone! They are my kids. They have turned out great so far.



MrGrimm said:


> SteamPumkins! Never seen that before... Awesome!!!


I'm glad you like them. I sell some at art fairs and on etsy. I love the display having 20 of them makes!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! fantastic job on those! very unique.  ...impressed... 
btw- great looking young'uns.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Steampunkins... what a hell of an idea. I think they turned out great!! P5 will love them.

Cute kids too


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Lord Homicide said:


> Steampunkins... what a hell of an idea. I think they turned out great!! P5 will love them.
> 
> Cute kids too


Thanks, Lord Homicide! Appreciate it.


----------

